# Leiterkennzeichnung bei 5-adriger Leitung



## RH1973 (20 Juni 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

ist jemanden bekannt, ob es eine Norm in Deutschland bzw EU gibt welche die Farbfolge in mehradriger Leitung festlegt; z. Bsp.: sw-bl-br-bl-gnge oder br-sw-gr-bl-gnge?

Bis vor nicht allzulanger Zeit gab es doch nur Empfehlungen oder "Freie Auswahl", und nun berichtet mir ein Kollege das es irgendwo in der Maschinenrichtlinie oder ähnlichem richtig definiert ist. 
Danke schon mal an alle!!


----------



## PeterEF (20 Juni 2008)

RH1973 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ist jemanden bekannt, ob es eine Norm in Deutschland bzw EU gibt welche die Farbfolge in mehradriger Leitung festlegt; z. Bsp.: sw-bl-br-bl-gnge oder br-sw-gr-bl-gnge?
> 
> ...



Sei 2003 gilt die Norm 0293-308, ab 2006 dürften alte Farben nicht mehr verwendet werden.

Für 5 Adern gilt nach dieser Norm:
grün-gelb blau braun schwarz grau (PE/N/L1/L2/L3)
bzw.
blau braun schwarz grau schwarz


----------

